# Gadsden, Alabama train show Saturday 4/12



## JRT3 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you live in central Alabama or above - even western northern Georgia - come visit the train show this Saturday from 9-4 at the Gadsden Civic Center. I should be there - if this seasonal allergy-driven sinus infection doesn't get any worse. I generally lay out ~120+ ft of track on the stage, using a healthy Bridgewerk PS. I should have my NH F7 train - and a steamer, probably a SR&RL Forney. If you come looking for G-scale, I will have more on the stage than I have ever seen at all of their shows combined, just a sad fact of life about central Alabama train shows. It's been nearly ten years since I've seen a decent G-scale selection in/around Birmingham - and that city was built by railroads serving the early steel industry. 

Oh, I'll be the large grey-haired old guy... oh yeah, that probably doesn't help. See you there! 

John


----------



## JRT3 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, you didn't miss anything, if you were coming for G-scale buys - one vendor with an Aristo FA and car - both gone by day's end. It was still a winner for me. 

My NH train was an AAB instead of an ABA - I had left one MU cable home. It did have three USAT NH boxes (US-made), a USAT wide view NH caboose (PRC), two LGB PRR quad (8 cars) ore car sets (PRC), three LGB tankers (Germany), and the LGB two A/one B F7 NH set (Germany). It was well received by everyone, save one FRA inspector... my tank cars were too close to the loco's! Of course, my way out, as he suggested, was "My train... my rules!". The SR&RL forney, actually a 20252 with a 2-wheel pilot added and repainted/lettered, had fallen victim to my grandmonsters fighting over it - literally falling, that is. I needed to reglue the stack, whistle, etc - a repair I can't seem to find an appropriate adhesive for. It smoked - for a bit, wobbly stack and all, as it meandered around the track - with a baggage, combined baggage/passenger, and coach - all LGB (Germany). It was still a crowd pleaser... until I tried a small bottle of B'man smoke fluid - which just didn't work. The big diesel train was neat. 
I had more on-lookers than either of the modular N or HO layouts. Located on the civic center's stage, kids could set next to the track. The NH F7's sound, not as robust as the PRR units I have with their replacement speakers, was still a winner. At full speed, with the diesel sound up, my Bridgewerk Magnum 10-S displayed 2.0-2.5A with a measured track voltage of 19.5V. That's for four Buhler motor powered blocks and the digital sound driving two speakers (A&B) - not bad. This was for a total of sixty axles pulled - almost all being Roll-Ez twin bb axles. I only brought three boxes of 4 ft sections - and twelve 15000 curves - total path ~88 ft, more rectangular than usual. 

Power was via the Bridgewerk Magnum 10-S through a UR-15 remote control to the track... pure analog DC. The train was traversing @ ~4ft/sec at speed - ~60mph in scale. It was impressive. I was able to have fun with some kids, remotely controlling the train with the UR-15's keyring transmitter in my pocket. I required proper manners when addressing the train - all but one obstinate child complied. I had many young ladies watch - all but in a trance - and the usual old timers (my age). I had fun, despite my miserable sinus/allergies. 
It really is a great way to 'show the flag' - help develop/further interest in our hobby. Try it - it will likely only cost you a little gas ($30 for me) - but you'll have fun - and bring more folks into our fold. 

John


----------

